# VEP Server only CPU recommendation



## GeoMax (Dec 23, 2021)

If all the machine will ever do is be a VEP server, would more cores be better? 10980XE or 12900k?
I want to stick with Intel CPU.

I already have an X299 motherboard with 128GB of ram.

Thanks


----------



## strojo (Dec 23, 2021)

GeoMax said:


> If all the machine will ever do is be a VEP server, would more cores be better? 10980XE or 12900k?
> I want to stick with Intel CPU.
> 
> I already have an X299 motherboard with 128GB of ram.
> ...


If you’re trying to re-use the x299/128gb, the question answers itself.


----------



## GeoMax (Dec 23, 2021)

strojo said:


> If you’re trying to re-use the x299/128gb, the question answers itself.


Well...I was kinda thinking that the 10980xe is about $1000. I could almost get 12900k and MB for that. Delta would then mostly be memory, but I would have 1/2 the cores


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2021)

watching

i have an ASRock x299/128gb as my main tower

i7/7820x CPU

i keep checking CPU prices to upgrade, but i can't justify the cost/performance

thinking about making this machine my VEP7 server and building another main unit

what brand is your main PC?


----------



## GeoMax (Dec 26, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> watching
> 
> i have an ASRock x299/128gb as my main tower
> 
> ...


I build all my own machines. 
*DAW = ProArt Z490-CREATOR 10G with i7 10700k cpu and 64gb ram*


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2021)

GeoMax said:


> I build all my own machines.
> *DAW = ProArt Z490-CREATOR 10G with i7 10700k cpu and 64gb ram*


i build my own machines as well.

i meant what brand motherboard.

i'm looking at the Asus Prime X299-A II ATX LGA2066 with an i9-10980xe and 128gb.


----------



## GeoMax (Dec 26, 2021)

I was looking at the thread for CPU Benchmark performance, and the 10980xe still seems to be king for VI voices. Another plus for the 10980XE is support for ram at 256gb. 12900k is limited to 128gb. This might be the deciding factor for a VEP server


----------



## GeoMax (Dec 26, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i build my own machines as well.
> 
> i meant what brand motherboard.


Sorry - Asus


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2021)

GeoMax said:


> Sorry - Asus


thanks!

i'm finally diving into the deep end with VEP7 and it has become my workflow with Studio One 5.4.

ok, little toes in the shallow end with a Dell 5530/64gb ram as a VEP7 server just to test the waters.

i'm sold.

no more libraries until i build my next machine.


----------



## GeoMax (Dec 26, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> watching
> 
> i have an ASRock x299/128gb as my main tower
> 
> ...


My current VEP server is Asus WS X299 Pro/SE mother board, i9-7980XE cpu, and 128gb ram. I thought i was having issues with the CPU as it gave me a blue screen error on windows 11 that turned out to be an OC issue. It got me thinking if I were to build a new VEP server because of failing CPU, should I build all new or just replace CPU and bump ram to 256GB?

Since I have it all working again, it is more of a "what's next" forward planning. I may just try to make it until the next Intel CPU release, or consider going the Xeon route. However, I am looking at disabled VEP instrument idea. Maybe that is the overall best way to go forward? I like to have all my instruments at my finger tips without a bunch of distractions loading stuff when I am trying to write.

To have everything "online" would probably require a server farm for all the libraries I have. The disabled VEP Instance/Instrument idea seems to be the most important thing I need to learn. I was watching how Guy Michelmore does it with his "magic key". Love his videos. Always making me chuckle.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2021)

I am finding having an ALL IN VEP7 template is not realistic, for me at least - not with my current Dell 5530 as a server.

I JUST discovered saving CHANNEL SETS in VEP7.

So, depending on the project, i'll create a new server session and bring in the channel sets as needed.

Same approach with Studio One - i'll save instrument templates, then drag in the S1 folders with VSS2 in place.

your current server sounds pretty capable. sucks about the CPU issue.

yeah, i was looking at the motherboard performance chart and the 10980xe was top bill without going AMD. 

I think the disable instance approach is a good idea.

thanks for starting this thread.

i'll post updates as things develop if you don't mind.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2021)

understanding DECOUPLE was a game changer for me.

with my VEP7 and Studio tracks/channels all named the same, i can Disconnect and Connect to my different libraries in an instant.

VSL Sychron Strings to Spitfire Studio Strings to 8DIO Century strings in seconds!


----------



## KEM (Dec 26, 2021)

My VEP machine has a 6700k and I’ve never had a single cpu issue, it’s always been ram that I’ve struggled with, and my template has hundreds of tracks of Kontakt, SINE, and the Spitfire Player so it’s not like I’m making it easy on my machine either. I think you’d be just fine with either on those to be honest as they’re already much more powerful than mine and I don’t ever see more than like 15% cpu usage


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2021)

KEM said:


> My VEP machine has a 6700k and I’ve never had a single cpu issue, it’s always been ram that I’ve struggled with, and my template has hundreds of tracks of Kontakt, SINE, and the Spitfire Player so it’s not like I’m making it easy on my machine either. I think you’d be just fine with either on those to be honest as they’re already much more powerful than mine and I don’t ever see more than like 15% cpu usage


the Dell 5530 i just setup as a VEP7 server can barely keep up (CPU at 50% or more with 8 channel sets) even though it's an 8th gen i7.

i ordered an additional VEP7 license for my main tower.

i'll compare and report.


----------



## KEM (Dec 26, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the Dell 5530 i just setup as a VEP7 server can barely keep up (CPU at 50% or more with 8 channel sets) even though it's an 8th gen i7.
> 
> i ordered an additional VEP7 license for my main tower.
> 
> i'll compare and report.



I’ll be interested to hear the results, I currently have 32gb of ram so once I get 64gb put in I’ll pretty much be good to go, I’d like to assume pretty much any newer Intel chip can handle a VEP template just fine if my old one isn’t having any issues


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2021)

KEM said:


> I’ll be interested to hear the results, I currently have 32gb of ram so once I get 64gb put in I’ll pretty much be good to go, I’d like to assume pretty much any newer Intel chip can handle a VEP template just fine if my old one isn’t having any issues


you would think, eh?

lucky me.

i'll post screengrabs of my new templates and CPU usage.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2021)

after some fussing, i can get 80 heavy tracks going on the Dell.

with 'Purge all Samples' in Kontakt, I reduced my RAM usage 20%.

just received my 2nd VEP7 license.

installed on my main PC and slapped HW Opus in a channel set - worked like a charm.

this 2PC VEP7 setup is definitely going to work for my upcoming projects.

i'll still shop for a new tower over the next few months.

IRS permitting. ;P

side note: didn't realize HW Opus was a single license only - no iLok Cloud even. Nice sounding strings, though.

side side note: i recently bought an external Thunderbolt m.2 enclosure for the Dell - 2tb EVO 970. Streams samples without a hitch!


----------

